# How Far Have You Traveled With Your Outback?



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

So I was sitting here thinking about the Zion rally and I got to thinking I wonder how other outbackers have traveled with their outbacks. The furthest I have gone so far is about 350 miles I know that is nothing compared to some of you out there. So how far have you gone?


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Our first outing in the OB was a 2500 mile loop up the CA coast, crossing CA to Lake Tahoe/Yosemite, and returning back to San Diego.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

So far 300 miles one way is our furthest.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> So far 300 miles one way is our furthest.


X2
Zion will be the longest trip we have taken so far


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

1,300 miles roundtrip is our longest so far. Most trips are less than 300 miles roundtrip.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

530 miles one way was our longest so far.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

our first trip ever with the tt was 925 miles each way.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So far, about 900 miles roundtrip.

Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

900 miles one way to Fort Wilderness.

Will


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

584.68 one way. According to mapquest. To Savanah GA.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have done several 2500km - 3000km loops.

Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I added it up for another thread; I think it was 5,000 miles last year - longest was San Jose to Pasco, WA and back (~1,500 miles?). We did another long trip to Cresent City, which is about 700 miles roundtrip. I find traveling with a trailer is a lot easier than I thought it would be, although if the winds are against you that fuel bill is brutal!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Our first trip in the new outback we went 1400 miles one way and back. It was pretty much a flawless first trip and we figured everything out by the end of the trip. We didn't even need to bring the camper back for service. ( I was figuring we would find a bunch of flaws and things that needed fixed as it was the first time using the camper.)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We've taken two long trips in the Outback, first from Katy, TX to the Grand Canyon and the second from Katy to Las Vegas. Round trip was about 3800 miles both times. Of course, we did lots in between the starting and stopping points. I can't wait to take another long Outback excursion, but it may be another year. Nothing like the feeling of the open road with your home following you!
















Otherwise, our usual spots are within about 200 miles of home.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Our Maiden Voyage is our longest... and our only trip so far.







That was Easter Weekend. One way about 200 miles. Hope to do Fort Wilderness one year.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Most of our trips are 200 miles or less. Around here, 200 miles will get you to the ocean, the mountains, high desert or some great wine country! Our biggest trip to date was about 500 miles one way.

We will easily smash that this summer goin to Zion!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The first camping trip we ever took was 1000 miles each way. That is the longest so far. With the new camper the longest was about 350 miles each way.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Two summers ago, NJ to SD and back, total mileage was around 4000. Next summer we're thinking about another trip out west, CO or MT, not sure yet. Short one this year, the mighty yukon will be taking us from NJ to SC in August, don't know what the mileage will be on that one.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I reserve the right to answer this question at the end of July after my Zion and west coast trip









Otherwise Orlando Florida so far

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

About 5,000 miles - St. Louis, MO to Oceanside, CA to Chico, CA and back (Winter trip, had to go south through Dallas/El Paso on the way to CA and then back on I-40 the way home, being chased by an ice storm the for two days!) Great trip.

Picture looks pretty bad, but we were able to stay ahead of the storm for the most part.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well we just got back from Orlando which is 2600 miles round trip. We have made this trip a couple of times in varius rv's but the ride back this time was a bit much for the wife and kids. At one point the idea of selling the Outback and going back to a class C came up. Before the wife and kids slept most of the time but now they got a little restless (even with a Tv and Playstation). I was told that was the last long trip. So we will give it another shot going to the rally in Cape May if that doesn't work the Outback may be history







95 in South Carolina and the Cross Bronx expressway did not help the problem one bit
















John


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We made trips last year that were 276 miles and 344 miles one way according to mapquest. Our other trips have been less than 100 miles one way. This year we already have trips booked that are 342 miles one way, 323 miles one way, and 1112 miles round trip.


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

All we can say is that our first trip out ever towing was round trip to Michigan for about 1300 miles round trip. Got caught in the middle of a severe storm in Indiana







, and being new really hated towing this thingy around. All said I got over it, but still like to go no further than 100 miles one way.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So far for us we have done 2400 miles round trip
Never to far to meet friends

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Well we just got back from Orlando which is 2600 miles round trip. We have made this trip a couple of times in varius rv's but the ride back this time was a bit much for the wife and kids. At one point the idea of selling the Outback and going back to a class C came up. Before the wife and kids slept most of the time but now they got a little restless (even with a Tv and Playstation). I was told that was the last long trip. So we will give it another shot going to the rally in Cape May if that doesn't work the Outback may be history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I-95 in SC is a breeze compared to the same road above Washinton DC. I know the road in SC is a little bumpy. But I'll take that over the traffic, tunnels, tolls and bridges anyday.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

We did a loop throgh the Yukon that was about 2000 miles. And most of that was on dirt roads out in the middle of nowere.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

louvel1 said:


> So I was sitting here thinking about the Zion rally and I got to thinking I wonder how other outbackers have traveled with their outbacks. The furthest I have gone so far is about 350 miles I know that is nothing compared to some of you out there. So how far have you gone?


Gotta reply to this query...we are inveterate road trippers, but the trailer is new for us (always hoteled it before). after a local maiden voyage to figure out what we would forget, we set out on a four week, five thousand mile odyssey with our five children








. we made a big loop from sunny so CA to KS then north to NE and WY and west to ID/WA/OR then south along the coast to San Fran and home to so cal. had a blast and saw a lot of our great country. we are itchin to get going again.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

7heaven said:


> About 5,000 miles - St. Louis, MO to Oceanside, CA to Chico, CA and back (Winter trip, had to go south through Dallas/El Paso on the way to CA and then back on I-40 the way home, being chased by an ice storm the for two days!) Great trip.
> 
> Picture looks pretty bad, but we were able to stay ahead of the storm for the most part.


Looks chilly!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Longest so far was from northern Iowa, where we bought the Roo to our home in Colorado. 900 miles.. On that trip I ran from Des Moines Ia, strait thru to home.. 800 miles in one day.. 17 hour day.

I have been testing my new hitch around the state on weekends.. These arent camping trips, they are driving trips.. In one weekend I drove 1000 miles just in the state of Colorado.. Pretty crazy. In the next few weekends, I'm going to try to go to KC Mo. and back, which is about 800 each way.. But if I find a rough section of roadway along the way, I'll prolly just stay on that for a day and never make KC. We just sleep in the roo somewhere along the way for a few hours, and get back to driving, or just drive for the day, and sleep at home. I stop every few hours and change the tape in the video camera, so I at least get a walk around break.. Might be doing SEMA in Vegas next year.

I plan on spending my summer just driving all day Saturday and Sundays and testing my hitch.. So far so good.

Carey


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

We've had our 23RS for about 9 months and have a total of 4607 miles so far.

Most of the trips are in the 200 to 300 mile range with one 2846 roundtrip to New Mexico last Thanksgiing.

Jim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

So, what constitutes "a trip"? Home and back? If that's the case then we're still clocking miles since we don't expect to be home until late May. We left in Sept06 and so far we have 5,300 miles on the RV and 15,000 on the pickup. We're currently in Nebraska, so we probably have another 1,000 to go before getting back to WA (home).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

vdub said:


> So, what constitutes "a trip"? Home and back? If that's the case then we're still clocking miles since we don't expect to be home until late May. We left in Sept06 and so far we have 5,300 miles on the RV and 15,000 on the pickup. We're currently in Nebraska, so we probably have another 1,000 to go before getting back to WA (home).


That don t count









Oh, what the heck, sure it does







Hope to see you sometime during the last 1000 miles.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I just calculated what the total miles will be when we do get home -- 6,431. That's quite a long distance. I think I'll repack my bearings this summer. Next summer, I'll probably replace all the tires. So far, the Outback is holding up real well -- no problems of any kind.


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

3,200 miles roundtrip from Ottawa to Disney Fort Wilderness.

Dan


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

So far, the longest is about 100 Mi each way. In 28 days we start our 4600 Mi trip from Ak to Mo via the beautiful Northwest.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

AK to MO! That will be a wonderful trip. We did it with our Prowler, but not the Outback. We had a wonderful time.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

vdub said:


> So, what constitutes "a trip"? Home and back? If that's the case then we're still clocking miles since we don't expect to be home until late May. We left in Sept06 and so far we have 5,300 miles on the RV and 15,000 on the pickup. We're currently in Nebraska, so we probably have another 1,000 to go before getting back to WA (home).

















you win









John


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We did 3,300 miles in Summer 2005 when the OB was new. Went to Detroit Lakes MN and Back to Richmond VA through Kentucky.

Looking at a trip to Nashville sometime soon.

MK


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

400 miles round trip...


----------

